# Still Syncing..............



## Fred Stephenson (Apr 16, 2017)

I had 32 photo's synced in Mobile and they have synced to Lightroom on my desktop. Now they are syncing again in Lightroom Mobile. For over an hour and still working. What gives? I really wan't to get out and shoot. Thanks


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 16, 2017)

Hang on, so desktop is fully synced, but mobile still thinks it's syncing? iOS? Android? Rebooted?


----------



## Jon Busby (Apr 23, 2017)

I have 30 files still pending on upload following edits I did in LR Mobile. On the plus side it's only between 26 (twenty six) hours. The frustration for me is that RAW editing and the hope of creating a complete workflow on the iPad without the need for desktop is my main reason for paying my annual fee. Ideally I don't want to have to boot up my MacBook to source a problem that is not of my making.

One other add, which may help in the analysis. The files I am awaiting to be uploaded are png's which I edited in Fix app then saved back to LR Mobile collection.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 24, 2017)

When you say they're pending on upload, they're pending uploading from LRM? So they haven't reached the cloud yet?


----------



## Jon Busby (Apr 24, 2017)

Victoria Bampton said:


> When you say they're pending on upload, they're pending uploading from LRM? So they haven't reached the cloud yet?


It's an interesting one Victoria. I have pending on the Mobile side and downloading on the mobile prefs panel.

I'd add that the consistency is png files that I have edited from LR Mobile into the Adobe Fix app then back into LR Mobile. When I remove the png files all is well in sync land. But that leaves my edits stuck in Fix.

Hope that helps?

Jon


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 25, 2017)

Is Lightroom mobile staying open for long enough to upload? Are you on the latest version of the mobile app?


----------



## Jon Busby (Apr 27, 2017)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Is Lightroom mobile staying open for long enough to upload? Are you on the latest version of the mobile app?


Yes and yes.

It is odd that it is just a couple of image files, both in png format, both edited from LR Mobile, split screen to Fix for cloning and spot healing, saved back to LR Mobile, as aforementioned png files.

These files were originally loaded into desktop, synced back to LR mobile for editing and subsequent syncing. To solve the problem I went into preferences LR Mobile in desktop and opened each file that was sitting waiting to sync in the browser to identify it. Went back into LR Mobile and deleted it (in LR Photos not the Collection).

Other recent shoots were originally uploaded into LR Mobile via Photos, same editing process but no issues. Maybe a bug in where the file was originally uploaded?


----------

